# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  nespine ede foute operatie s

## willianmeyers

hallo
ik heet willian 
ik heb in dit jaar al weer twee hernia weglaten haalen in ede
zegen ze heb twee wkn geleden een mrii scanlaten mkn
nu blijk dat hij er weer zit
en er zit litekken wevzel tegen mijn zeenuw baan aan teduwe
heb 24 uur perdag pijn en dood en doof gevoel in me been 
als ik zo lees bij de mensen wat die dokters allemaal gedaan hebben
vind het niet met woordentezegen
ik heb me voor genomen om toch te kijke dat ik een zaak aan kan spanne tegen 
dit ziekkenhuis heb aan komen de donderdag mijn gesprek bij een atvocaat 
want het gamijn niet om het geld ma als ze zo door kunnenblijven gaan
gaan er nog veel meer mensen dit mme mkn 
en dat wil iktoch probeeren testoppen
als u mee wil doen kan u mijn maillen met foutendie ze bij u hebben gemaakt
ik hoop dat er mensenmee willien doen want alleen woordt dit heelmoeilijk
mijn email is
[email protected]

----------


## Nora

Heb je al met je advocaat gepraat over deze zaak?

----------

